# boxing in wall mounted gas bolier?



## johnelliott (6 Mar 2005)

Anyone know if there are any regulations pertaining to the enclosing of these boilers? I have a feeling that there are. A customer would like a cupboard built around one
John


----------



## Charley (6 Mar 2005)

johnelliott":2wzp6bkh said:


> Anyone know if there are any regulations pertaining to the enclosing of these boilers? I have a feeling that there are. A customer would like a cupboard built around one
> John



Not sure John, It might be best if you ask on the ScrewFix forum. I'm sure someone will know on there.


----------



## Midnight (6 Mar 2005)

John, when ours was installed (outside wall in the kitchen), they boxed in the pipework but left the boiler open... good thing too given all the repairs the #@&[email protected]# thing's needed over the years... I'd suggest that if permitted, any enclosure should be designed with this in mind... that's in addition to allowing a free-flow of air too...


----------



## paisawood (7 Mar 2005)

John,

I've been asked to box in my daughter's wall mounted boiler and am making up a dummy wall cabinet to match her kitchen units. Have settled on a simple box construction with open top and bottom which will hang over the boiler on brackets and be easily dismountable if required. 


Haven't been able to find any information on whether this is permitted or not but think it should be ok if you ensure minimum installation clearances specified by the boiler manufacturer. HTH

Regards

David


----------



## jasonB (7 Mar 2005)

Some need to have an air supply other don't check the boiler details. I've done one where the wall mounted boiler is at the end of a 800mm corner base using up the dead space, corgi guy who fitted it was OK with it. Just make sure the cupboard can be dismantled for servicing if required.

Jason


----------



## devonwoody (7 Mar 2005)

The boiler installation manual on my Mexico Ideal boiler had spatial instructions. 
I put a dummy door in front of my boiler and a gas fitter said if I didnt do something about it he would demand a gas cut off.

I had to take off the door and then made myself a louvre door which satisfied the gas board at a later date.

So beware.

Also watchout the gas board might not like what you are doing in someone elses home, its a criminal offence to play around with gas out of your own residence!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terry Smart (7 Mar 2005)

As above... we're trying to get a new boiler fitted and have been told that some of them do require a certain amount of clearance around them as per the manufacturer's instructions. If this isn't given then the terms of any guarantee will be breached and the engineer can condemn it!

Also, when boxing in anything, remember that one day someone will want to get at it to repair it, so make it accessible.
(This plea from the son of a service engineer who spent his working life trying to repair appliances people had tried so hard to hide! This includes fridges where ventilation had been reduced and they stopped working properly!)


----------



## Waka (7 Mar 2005)

John

I'm not to sure about regulations and distances, I had a new boiler fitted while I was making my kitchen, a smaller one in dimensions than was there before so I could box it in and make it a feature of the kitchen.






This shows how it matches the rest of the units, look just like a cupboard.





Taking into accountthat the boiler needs servicing on a yearly basis I have made it so that all the bits are accessible to the service eng.

It has been in place for 3 years now and had no complaints from the service eng about access or regulations regarding the amount of space.

Hope this helps.


To ensure that there is adequate air flow I have not put a top and bottom onto the cupboard.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mar 2005)

My son is Corgi registered and I asked him about this one. If your boiler is balanced flue you can box it in as long as you leave a vent in the cupboard. The boiler itself has to be a minimum distance from any flammable materials and the spec for that will come with your boiler -- or check the manufacturer's website if you haven't got the installation instructions any more. "A few centimetres" was son's response on that, but check the spec. Waka's installation is fine for venting and looks OK in the photo's for space.

If your boiler is NOT a balanced flue type you MUST NOT box it in as it requires an unrestricted air supply.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Gill (7 Mar 2005)

Silly question - how can you tell if it's a balanced flue type?

Gill


----------



## Alf (7 Mar 2005)

GillD":wj0ucudf said:


> Silly question - how can you tell if it's a balanced flue type?


Unbalanced ones wobble when you prod them...

All right, the coat's already in my hand. :roll: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Gill (7 Mar 2005)

Alf":2wfp4pgx said:


> GillD":2wfp4pgx said:
> 
> 
> > Silly question - how can you tell if it's a balanced flue type?
> ...


Ask a silly question... :lol:
I'll remember this when you want to hide in a neutral bunker coz you've wound up all the guys with comments about drill press guard injuries :wink: 

Gill


----------



## tim (7 Mar 2005)

Gill,

I think it normally states it on the boiler specifications in the manual/ instructions. I may also be totally wrong but I think all flues that go out horizontally are balanced (and not like Alf meant :lol: )

Brian, I'm sure that your son would know the answer better than anyone given his qualification but I'm assuming that you could box any boiler in if there was a vent externally so that air could be drawn in from outside as required? I mean like an airbrick (or two) depending on the amount of air needed.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## johnelliott (7 Mar 2005)

Gill":iawfow90 said:


> Silly question - how can you tell if it's a balanced flue type?
> 
> Gill



Balanced flues consist of a double pipe that goes through the wall, the idea being that the same amount of air goes in as exhaust goes out



Thanks for all the advice, everybody

John


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mar 2005)

Hi John,

Yes there is regulations covering this not only for the air needed by the boiler though if it is room sealed it will not require a vent, but also for cooling the best bet would be to consult the manufacturers instructions, these are usually available on line. An idea would be is to use a carcus with no base or top just a door.

If you have trouble finding the information you need please let me know and i will have a look for you.

Hope this helps Ali


----------



## Newbie_Neil (7 Mar 2005)

Hi Ali

Welcome to the forum.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mar 2005)

Thanks, 

I recently qualified as a gas engineer but enjoy woodwork much more!!!
Am currently working as an apprentice joiner and start college in sept.
Just found your site an I have to say it is excellent.

Many Thanks

Ali


----------

